# Toll bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rumor has it that the striped ones are showing up in the sink hole infront of the dyrsten and flicka.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rumor was correct. Bait of choice today was mullet. Caught a nice dink about 4lbs. Measured 23 inches and was put back to fight another day.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks for the report, its nice to know someones finding fish around here. Looks like I'll be doing more than surf fishing in the days to come. I just got a free trailer for my jon boat. No more sliding it into the back of the truck! And today I go to pick up a 7.5 gamefisher for the back of it. WooHoo I'm heading to the canyons for some tuna!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dogg;
Pulled a 34"-16# out at the Beach Tuesday morning
on Clam


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice, we got to hook up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

went back down tonight to fish a couple of hours of the outgoing tide. NADA!!!!!! Took the 11ft Diawa Emcast with a 525. I am really learning why they call them thumb burners. Hurt like a B*&^H!!!! Guess I got alot more of that to come.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice report!!


----------

